# Sleep and Dreams > General Dream Discussion > Nightmares and Recurring Dreams >  >  Some weird "nightmares" of mine

## CyperAleksi

I don't actually count these as nightmares because I wasn't that afraid in them or so (not as much as in others anyway) but I did got attacked in them. Here is a couple of weird ones.


Deam started with a mermaid that could transform to human and mermaid whenever it liked. This required "257 dances(?)" if I recall right. It jumped to sea and started doing whatever it did to turn to mermaid again, there happened very bizarre things which I don't remember much, and what I do remember is a bit embarrassing so I skip that... anyway!

At some point it attacked me, with it's "cheese dragon". Don't ask me what that is, because I have no clue. I wake up and feel reliefed, but not so when I notice that there is a pile of cheese on the floor like someone would have took a big chunk of cheese and smashed it to floor. (It didn't look like cheese but for some reason I assumed it was.)  ::?: 

I get out from some room and I am at some warehouse harbor, with some kind of warehouses only... It's abandoned and locked down, all gates are locked so I am stuck there. There are some guards however so I start telling them to let me out (Just then I noticed I was Mr. T), telling about cheese dragon when guard says: "You seriously think I don't know how serious this is? It killed my wife!" and he starts telling how it happened and all but I can't recall what he said. I think I woke up before he finished.



This is from two nights back. Dream starts when I rummage in the room, kicking door in maybe, and tell some girl who is sitting on sofa to leave. She just stares there doing nothing. Next thing I remember is that I make some another guy in the room disappear by clapping my hands together once. No reaction from girl still. I leave the room.

I am in a shop, buying some Mynthons, when shopkeeper gives me wrong kinds of them and then before I know it, I have bought it. I start saying that they sold me wrong kinds of Mynthons when shopkeeper discusses with another whether they sold give it free. "It's free" they tell me.

"Oh, nice!" I reply. Suddenly out of nowhere that girl from before attacks me from behind (Except that it is zombified Elvis Presley, white jacket and black hair at least) and kills me in a few seconds, I barely have time to struggle. Then, when I am dead in front of it, it turns it's vision to me, as it was now in 3rd person and all (as in, it turned it's attention to me observing my dead body and it).

It smiles and tells me "You're dead". I reply: "Yeah, but I am not dead in my dreams" and do some sort of punch and it, waking up.

As a side note, I think I was dreaming about lucid dreaming, also, it's first dream where I actually fight back against whatever thing attacks me and first time I actually see my death. Oh, and in this one I was actually pretty scared (after waking up.  ::?: )


If someone can tell me weirder dreams, I am surprised. ::shock::

----------

